

Matt Williams is Digg's New CEO - razin
http://about.digg.com/blog/greetings-new-ceo

======
yan
_Our top priority is to make Digg as good as it used to be._

I have no idea why, but that line instantly made me remember 96's Clinton/Dole
debates[1] (I must have read about this later since I was only 11 at the
time). He does sort of correct himself in the next sentence, but I feel even
saying that is awfully clumsy as a CEO's first post. It fails to capture the
nostalgia for the old digg community and, imho, it fails to show optimism for
the future.

[1] (from the nytimes) _Mr. Dole's biggest rhetorical mistake, however, was
his clumsy offer to serve as ''a bridge'' to an America that he said was
better in the 1920's and 1930's. It was an odd line coming from the party of
Ronald Reagan, the arch-evangel of American optimism, and Mr. Clinton served
notice that Mr. Dole would not be allowed to forget his blunder. ''We do not
need to build a bridge to the past, we need to build a bridge to the future,''
Mr. Clinton said in elaborating his theme that he and the Democrats are the
best leaders for the next century._

